# On-line description?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think this forum would be the most appropriate for this. Im trying to create an online group, that can be used for business as well as personal purposes. such as carpool. 
An on-line trading post for my local area. I would appreciate any critique's of the following. Does the legal disclaimer come off as heavy handed,or not strong enough? Anything to add?
Thank you in advance!

Here's my description so far.

The Trading Post is for things neighborly & helpful.

List your services,
handy man,baby sitting,house/yard cleaning,etc

For sale items,
House & rental properties,house-hold goods,pets,vehicles,yard sales,etc 

Carpools, Community get-together's
& events.Volunteering.

The Trading Post is not intended for anything ill-legal,or sexual in nature or content. Must be 18 or older post to this list.
The trading post bears no responsibility,legal or otherwise,for any listings,or services.


----------

